# Summa Theologica of St. Thomas Aquinas



## Mayflower (Sep 28, 2004)

I heard from a friend of mine (who is also a puritan lover), that he likes this book very much. Ofcourse he said that it has many wrong teachings, but also very good things to read. What would you think is it worth to buy, or not because of the strong roman catholic teaching ?

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 28, 2004)

Definitely worth buying. It has a great many things that are excellent.
Just be discerning.

As a note, beofre Aquinas, I would put stock into Augustine. Read Augustine first. Remember, Aquinas had Augustine, and Augustine had the bible.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2004)

I think a wise, discerning Christian's well-rounded theological library should include major reference works from church history and Thomas Aquinas is major. I agree that Augustine should come first before Aquinas. I also recommend - again, with discernment - the works of Anselm.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2004)

John Gerstner loved Aquinas and it showed in his teaching. He even called him a "protestant." BTW, he wrote that for TableTalk a long time ago; does anybody know where I can find it?


----------



## Learner (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Jacob , it's in the May 1994 issue of Tabletalk . But Dr. Robert Reymond takes a critical aim at Gerstner's position . Dr. Reymond has an article called : " John Gerstner on Thomas Aquinas as a Protestant ". He obviously disagrees with Gerstner's stance . AND , I think with good cause . You can find his article on the Trinity Foundation website . Hey , everbody , John Robbins didn't write the piece , okay ?


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 9, 2004)

Today i got Summa Theologica of St. Thomas Aquinas, and iam looking foreward to read. 

But when i was reading the chapters, it is clear that it is really roman catholic doctrine, like the teachings on the pope, purgatory, prayers to saints, works, mary....etc.

Where in his works do you read about the gospel ? And which parts are really worth to read ?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 9, 2004)

I was under the impression that Aquinas was a Dominican and (contrary to the Franciscans) did not exalt Mary like modern Roman Catholics. Perhaps this, in some small way, accounts for Gerstner's calling him a protestant (?).


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 9, 2004)

Does anyone know a book written by a reformed theologion about Thomas Aquinas ?


----------

